# NGINX - "No input file specified."

## calif

Witam.

Robię wszystko tak, jak na 

```
http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nginx
```

 i po próbie włączenia jakiegoś pliku *.php przez przeglądarkę, wyskakuje:

```
No input file specified.

```

Co robić?

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

pewnie zle SCRIPT_FILENAME podajesz. Powinienes rowniez uzyc jakiegos try_files albo ifa z request_filename do sprawdzenia, czy plik istnieje, inaczej, przez zla konfiguracje php, mozesz sobie zrobic zonka na serwerze.

Juz pomijajac to, ze trzymanie php na porcie zamiast na lokalnym sockecie ssie, jest wolne i trudniej to zabezpieczyc.

----------

## calif

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Juz pomijajac to, ze trzymanie php na porcie zamiast na lokalnym sockecie ssie, jest wolne i trudniej to zabezpieczyc.

 

A co proponujesz zrobić?

Może użyć innego serwera?

----------

## SlashBeast

Proponuje, tak jak napisalem, zamiast bindowac to do portu, zbindowac php do socketa (unix://var/run/php.socket) czy jak tam chcesz.

Generalnie, przeczytaj dokumetacje nginksa i spawn-fcgi a nie slepo klikasz to, co na wiki masz.

Ja osobiscie uzywam php-fpm do spawnowania procesow, i kazde php mam automatycznie chrootowane i izolowane per vhost.

----------

